# MTB geklaut !



## reaction187 (16. April 2014)

Hallo,

mein mtb wurde mir heute aus der Einfahrt geklaut, es stand da nur kurze Zeit unbeaufsichtigt hinter dem Anhänger vom Auto, eigentlich kaum zu sehen... jetzt ist es nicht mehr da!

Ich möchte hier gar nicht schreiben was ich mit demjenigen anstellen würde der so dreist ist und sich auf fremdes Grundstück wagt und sich dann auch noch fremdes Eigentum aneignet! Das kann sich wohl jeder denken.

Hierum gehts:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1373057?page=2&in=user

Falls es jemand in *Bielefeld *sieht, oder wo auch sonst immer, bitte melden.

Danke


----------



## AndyBar (17. April 2014)

Sauerei! halte die Augen offen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (17. April 2014)

sauerrei!!!!
ich kann das nachempfinden.
mir ging es vor gut 2 jahren ähnlich.
saubeutel!!!!
poste das rad auf jeden fall noch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-180#post-11896091
gruß
wolfi
ps: in welcher ecke owls war der diebstahl?


----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2014)

Hallo,

war eben bei der Polizei... anzeige gemacht. Die halten nun auch die Augen danach offen... mal sehen, vielleicht tauchts ja wieder auf, wenns nicht schon umlackiert irgendwo nach Syrien verfrachtet wurde...

Echt zum kotzen sowas, das erste selbstgebaute bike, in meiner lieblingsfarbe mit xtr 9-fach Schaltung, ich darf gar nicht dran denken 

Natürlich bin ich auch etwas selber schuld, es da so stehen zu lassen... ich hatte es vergessen und es war dann schon leicht dunkel geworden, als ich geguckt hab wars weg. Dabei wohn ich in einer recht ruhigen vornehmen Ecke.

@wolfi 
Bielefeld - Senne


----------



## wolfi (17. April 2014)

Mach automatisierte Suchanfragen bei ebay und schau regelmässig bei ebay Kleinanzeigen rein. Mein bike ist nach einem Jahr wieder aufgetaucht. In Bielefeld!!

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2014)

echt? da hast du aber ein glück gehabt.

was bedeutet automatisierte suchanfragen? der tipp mit ebay kleinanzeigen ist gut! danke.

Mein bike fehlt mir :-( Echt ärgerlich sowas.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. April 2014)

Ich wohne auch in der Senne und werde auf alle Fälle hier meine Augen aufhalten!!!


----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2014)

oh, cool  wo wohnst du denn genau, also in welcher ecke ca.?


----------



## Sumsemann (17. April 2014)

Oberhalb der B68 
Im Bereich Senner Hellweg / Osningstr. / Nordkampweg


----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2014)

ach da.... das ist bei der bahnhaltestelle und dann weiter rechts, von mir aus gesehen  kenne ich! bin ich auch schon langgefahren... noble gegend da oben


----------



## Sumsemann (17. April 2014)

Mir haben´s hier aber auch schon ne Stadtschlampe unterm Carport weggeklaut und damals 2x versucht mein Motorrad zu Klauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2014)

hätt ich nicht geacht, sowas hier in senne...

ich hatte mir schon überlegt mein anderes bike als köder hinzustellen, aber dann müsste ich 3 std lang ununterbrochen beobachten... weiß nicht ob das was nützt.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. April 2014)

Da bedarf es aber einen extrem doofen Dieb, dass er darauf reinfällt


----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2014)

na schlau kann man nicht sein wenn man sich ein mtb klaut.

aber vermutlich wirds nicht viel bringen.


meine theorie ist jedenfalls, dass derjenige das bike dort schon vorher (wo es noch hell war) gesehen haben muss und dann bei dunkelheit es sich geholt hat, daraus schließe ich, dass es jemand ist, der hier aus der gegend kommt und dass sich das bike dementsprechend noch hier befindet.


----------



## kris. (22. April 2014)

Drecksäck! Viel Erfolg, ich halte hier in Detmold die Augen auf.


----------



## reaction187 (22. April 2014)

danke, sehr nett 

auch wenn ich nun schon fast davon ausgehe, dass es verschwunden ist wie das Flugzeug MH370.

Ich darf gar nicht dran denken wie gut meine zuletzt gekauften Komponenten waren. Ein teurer Verlust der sich nur teuer ausgleichen lässt.


----------



## pakeha (30. April 2014)

halte (besonders dank der unüblichen Farbe) die Augen offen. Mache da aber wenig hoffnung.
Bestes
ein anderes Diebstahlopfer aus Bielefeld
P.S. Falls dir nen weißer Steppenwolf (limited t2) über den Weg läuft, leg ihn mal an die Leine, das ist dann bestimmt meines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (30. April 2014)

klar mach ich. Tut mir ebenfalls leid für dich. Ich schätze mal da kommt man einfach nicht hinterher mit den gestohlenen bikes.

wo hast du es stehen lassen? öffentlich? falls ja, sowas würd ich nieeeee machen.


----------



## pakeha (30. April 2014)




----------



## reaction187 (1. Mai 2014)

welchen wert hatte es noch?


----------

